# sysinstall and freebad-archive



## dav76 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am trying to set up FreeBSD 6.3 on a system where I only have network access. For now I have a minimal installation but I need more packages and sysinstall is the quickest way I know of to install them. 

However, I tried giving the ftp-archive.freebsd.org url both with and without path to URL option of Package install in sysinstall. but sysinstall complains that either:

ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/F...LEASE//pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/i386/6.3-RELEASE   cannot be found

or

ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/i386/6.3-RELEASE cannot be found

How can I tell sysinstall to search for data in pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/6.3-RELEASE/ instead of /pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/i386/6.3-RELEAS?

thanks a lot

dave


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't use sysinstall for anything but the initial installation.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

